# post removed



## macko420 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello,
I was trying to contact someone in the rentals offered board but the thread has been closed and my post removed.  I didn't see anything wrong with the ad - was within the 45 day lilmit.  Can anyone tell me why it was removed.  I did notice this was a 1st post by a guest and he didn't list the price in the ad.  thanks!  This unit would have suited our needs well!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 21, 2012)

macko420 said:


> Hello,
> I was trying to contact someone in the rentals offered board but the thread has been closed and my post removed.  I didn't see anything wrong with the ad - was within the 45 day lilmit.  Can anyone tell me why it was removed.  I did notice this was a 1st post by a guest and he didn't list the price in the ad.  thanks!  This unit would have suited our needs well!



Posts without prices are deleted.  The poster may repost if he is willing to offer it for $100 per night.


----------



## macko420 (Jun 21, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Posts without prices are deleted.  The poster may repost if he is willing to offer it for $100 per night.



I see that now!  Thanks, Denise.  I hope he does repost as I am interested!


----------



## padam (Jul 24, 2012)

*introduction*

hello everyone. i am new person in this forum site.I m interested in vocation. please share any knowledge in any information about vocation. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kay H (Jul 24, 2012)

padam said:


> hello everyone. i am new person in this forum site.I m interested in vocation. please share any knowledge in any information about vocation. Thanks for sharing!






Here we go again.  Another jokster???????????????


----------



## RX8 (Jul 24, 2012)

padam said:


> hello everyone. i am new person in this forum site.I m interested in vocation. please share any knowledge in any information about vocation. Thanks for sharing!



I am not sure if you are being serious.  This is akin to asking " please share any knowledge about sports.". 

The best recommendation is to read the threads on the website.  When you have a specific question please come back and ask that question.


----------



## natasha5687 (Jul 24, 2012)

RX8 said:


> I am not sure if you are being serious.  This is akin to asking " please share any knowledge about sports.".
> 
> The best recommendation is to read the threads on the website.  When you have a specific question please come back and ask that question.



I dont think we have a jokester...I think we have a language/cultural difference.  This person is located in Jaipur (India).  I have many Indian friends and it's really typical that I have to take a second look at written communications.  Many people who are not native English speakers tend to write things the way they sound to them when they speak the words.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 24, 2012)

Hooked on fonix


----------



## carl2591 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello , padam

from: jaipur

read and learn about vacations here on tug. Ask question but remind us you at times you are not native English speller/speaker so we can under you better and answer your question so they make sense to you. 

welcome


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm also looking for a vocation, hopefully something i can do remotely from a Hawaiian beach


----------



## flexible (Jul 24, 2012)

*TUG Rules re Rental Offered question for Denise*



DeniseM said:


> Posts without prices are deleted.  The poster may repost if he is willing to offer it for $100 per night.



Hi Denise,
I appreciate yours and Brian's efforts to manage TUG. Can you please advise:

*In "Rentals Offered" do any of these wordings meet TUG requirements*:

Offer: $100 per night or Less
Any place you want to stay that is available within the next 45 days
Using http://ElCidVacationClub.com points OR http://VacationInternationale.com points 


[deleted and sent to your by pm to post later - DeniseM][/I]

If I understand correctly I need to wait until 45 days or less to post. But I could possibly post it elsewhere in the marketplace? *We have over 4M ECVC points we need to burn by 30 Jun 2013* and *$10,000 worth of http://VacationInternationale.com points I need to burn up before I can cancel those contracts on June 30 2013* and NOT lose banked points but it costs $20 to make a reservation and $20 to cancel a reservation. 

Perhaps I am confused where these type of posts are considered appropriate. I had NO IDEA about the $100 limit on Rentals Wanted until I saw someone who posted he wanted Wednesday-Wednesday for Christmas/NYE 2011. I replied to offer a 2 Bdrm that met his requirements. I was OK with accepting $700 max BUT to be honest I am confused why TUG limits Rental Wanted to $100 per night. The Tugger I provided a 2 Bdrm to last Christmas/NYE mentioned the other replies said they MIGHT be able to provide accommodations BUT it would require TWO timeshare weeks because of check in day requirements.

Thanks in advance for your time. I hope it is not inappropriate to ask in this thread.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 24, 2012)

The $100/45 day limit applies to the Last Minute Rentals forum only - you may ask anything you want, for any time frame, in the TUG Marketplace.

The limit on the LMR Forum is because we do not want it to become the  regular classified section.  It is intended for last minute (45 days) emergency rentals only.  It is intended for owners who find themselves with rentals that they can't use at the last minute, and that they want to offer for $100 a night, so they can recoup some of their money.  It is basically for emergencies - not profitable rentals. 

I deleted the paragraph that is for your 2013 rental - but it will be fine, if you wait and repost it 45 days from check-in.  

Thanks for asking!
Denise


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 25, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Hooked on fonix



You and Lil Wayne? :hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical:


----------

